# Kemptener Enduro / Trail Feierabendrunde



## poo-cocktail (8. Juni 2013)

Servus,
es gibt ja bereits eine Feierabendrunde in Kempten, die schwerpunktmäßig allerdings hauptsächlich auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs ist und Kilometer frisst.
Ich hatte mir gedacht man könnte evtl. eine Feierabendrunde ins Leben rufen mit Schwerpunkt Trails und bergab. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere der daran Interesse hat und sich mal meldet. 
Termintechnisch schlage ich mal Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ab 18:00h vor. Vielleicht können wir ja etwas Schwung in das zugestaubte Allgäu-forum bringen. Also Meldung machen!


----------



## kilsen (9. Juni 2013)

Hätte schon mal bock, wo willst fahren? Kempten? Da kenn ich nix! Wenn du in der Gegend n paar nette trails kennst!
Gruß Kilian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergabradlerin (11. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen,

ich wohne erst seit Kurzem in Kempten und habe es dieses Jahr leider noch nicht auf mein Bike geschafft . D.h. ich kenne auch noch keine Trails in Kempten, aber das lässt sich ja ändern. Hier solls ja doch einiges geben!!!
Finde auch, dass man hier mal etwas Schwung reinbringen sollte. Es gibt so viele Biker hier in der Umgebung und so viele fahrenswerte Strecken, da sollte doch auch für die "bergab geneigte Fraktion" etwas dabei sein.
Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall mal anschließen. Nur dienstags geht es bei mir leider nie.

Bin gespannt, ob was zusammen kommt.


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. Juni 2013)

Man könnte ja mal morgen / übermorgen richtung Mariaberg / Blender starten?


----------



## Bergabradlerin (14. Juni 2013)

Sorry, habs zu spät gelesen


----------



## Deleted 274812 (15. Juni 2013)

beim nächsten Treff bin ich auch dabei


----------



## SchulleP (18. Juni 2013)

Servus,

der Vorschlag mit der Endurorunde um Kempten klingt gut. 

Ich bin jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren in Kempten und hab hier das biken begonnen. Leider bin ich bei mir in der Gruppe der einzige der in Richtung Enduro geht. Fahrtechnisch reicht es bei mir für die Trails um Kempten (Mariaberg, Blender, Buchenberg). Allerdings übt es sich alleine etwas schwer und macht in ner Gruppe ja auch mehr Spaß. 

Die nächsten 3 Wochen bin ich erstmal unterwegs, aber wenn danach was startet bin ich gerne dabei! Tag in der Woche passt bei mir eigentlich jeder!

Grüße, Schulle


----------



## poo-cocktail (25. Juni 2013)

Wie schauts aus diese Woche? Jemand Zeit?


----------



## KingKonne (26. Juni 2013)

hallo liebe Radler in kempten!! 

wollt mal nachfragen ob der irgendwer noch an den dirts buddelt die da am illerstadion stehen?! 

lg könne


----------



## Rüssel__ (28. Juni 2013)

KingKonne schrieb:


> hallo liebe Radler in kempten!!
> 
> wollt mal nachfragen ob der irgendwer noch an den dirts buddelt die da am illerstadion stehen?!
> 
> lg könne



Ich war heut mal dran (allerdings nicht beim fahren das ist nicht mein Gebiet).
Die scheinen da schon noch was zu machen, es ist auf jeden Fall im gegensatz zum lezten jahr einiges gemacht worden.


----------



## XXXDriver (11. Juli 2013)

Servus, 

da ich ab nächste Woche am Donnerstag kurzfristig nach Kempten komme und ich mein Bike mitnehmen werde um ein paar Allgäuer Trails zu befahren. Würde sich denn jemand bereit erklären für mich den Guide zu spielen. Was Uhrzeit und Tag angeht bin ich relativ flexibel, ich hab auch kein Problem ein paar Kilometer mit dem Auto zu fahren. Nun zu mir, da ich im Pfälzerwald unterwegs bin, bin ich relativ fit was Fahrtechnik (bis S3-3,5) und Kondition (bis zu 1000hm in 2,5 Stunden) angeht.

Gruß XXXDriver 

PS: Alles andere können wir auch per PN klären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (16. Juli 2013)

Servus,

bin auch am Freitag und Samstag in Kempten (19./20.) und suche auch jemanden der Lust hat mir
ein paar Trails zu zeigen. Auto hab ich leider keins.
Wäre echt super.


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. Juli 2013)

Servus,
treffen uns morgen für eine gediegene Runde auf den stuiben.
Eckdaten: ca. 1000hm, 26km
Dauer ca.3h 
Treffpunkt Morgen 17:15 hier:
47.557742, 10.218004
Bachreute 6, immenstadt

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich anzuschließen.


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. Juli 2013)

Next Try,
 Treffen uns morgen wieder für ne Runde. Es geht wahrscheinlich aufs Himmeleck 
 Ähnliche Eckdaten nur nicht ganz so steile Abfahrt: ca. 1000hm, 26km
 Dauer ca.3h 
 Treffpunkt Morgen 17:15 hier:
 47.557742, 10.218004
 Bachreute 6, immenstadt

 Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich anzuschließen.


----------



## slidedown (24. Juli 2013)

So, war letztes Wochenende in Kempten. Leider hat sich niemand gemeldet, und so bin ich halt
selber los und hab ein paar trails um Kempten versucht.

Am Mariaberg bin ich den Kalbsangstobel, die Abfahrt zur Pulvermühle und dann noch nen trail, der
ungefähr Richtung Blender geht (am Hang entlang durch den Wald mit einigen Wurzeln gefahren).
Fand ich alle nicht so spannend.

Dann bin ich von der Kapelle Wachsenegg nach Sulzberg runter und vorher den trail zum Schwarzenberger
Weiher runter.
Fand ich auch nicht so spannend.

Ausserdem war ich noch am Blender. Hab da jemanden getroffen, der mir ein paar trails gezeigt hat.
Fand ich mit Abstand am besten.


----------



## Bergabradlerin (24. Juli 2013)

Puh, ich muss schon sagen.... ich glaub ich bin hier falsch . Mal schnell ne Feierabendrunde mit rund 1000 hm..... da bin ich nicht dabei. Da bin ich doch zu sehr "liftverwöhnt".
Aber ich hoffe, ihr hattet Spaß


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. Juli 2013)

Hat Spass gemacht! 
Liftfahren tu ich dann Wochenends! 

Natürlich können wir auch gerne mal eine gediegene Runde rund umKempten starten mit weniger Höhenmetern 
Dafür hatte ich ja ursprünglich den Thread eröffnet. Hab halt nur gedacht wenn wir mal was mit richtigen Bergen machen poste ich das mal hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.BONES (24. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## SchulleP (18. August 2013)

Servus,

kommende Woche eventuell jemand Zeit/Lust auf ne kleine Feierabendrunde um Kempten?


----------



## speedy_j (19. August 2013)

wann und wo stellst du dir die runde vor?


----------



## SchulleP (19. August 2013)

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag gegen 17:30-18:00 los. Und dann Mariaberg und Blender o.ä. Eventuell hat ja auch noch jemand bessere Vorschläge.


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2013)

der tag wär e mir egal, nur 18 uhr wäre mir lieber. dann muss ich von arbeit nicht so hetzen. treffpunkt vorm autohaus fink bzw. sunoil tankstelle gegenüber?


----------



## SchulleP (20. August 2013)

Dann würde ich sagen Donnerstag 18 Uhr bei der sunoil. Wäre sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## speedy_j (20. August 2013)

ok passt, dann bis donnerstag


----------



## poo-cocktail (2. September 2013)

Heute Abend spontan jemand Lust?
18:00 Jet tanke? Kleine mariaberg blender Runde.


----------



## brubike2 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute .ich hab ne frage ob jemand unten an der iller am dirt Park noch buddelt??Wenn jemand des noch macht warum mÃ¼ssen die Kicker so groÃ sein??ð


----------



## poo-cocktail (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja da wird ab und an noch gebuddelt. Groß? naja das ist Ansichtssache 
Ich kann dich beruhigen es gibt schon Ideen das ganze kleiner, für mehr Leute fahrbar und gleichzeitig wartungsunintensiver zu gestalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brubike2 (2. Oktober 2013)

Jo war cool weil ich bin halt 12 und will die ''großen'' Dinger halt no net jumpen


----------



## Aitschie (4. Oktober 2013)

Geil, n Kemptener Enduro-Thread! Da mach ich mit! 

Wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte, hätte man gestern mitkommen können: wir waren zu Viert im KWT unterwegs (war allerdings ne Ganztagesrunde), die bekannten Trails Zengas, Stutzalp und Walmendinger Alpe. Lüchle ist angeblich wegen Baumfällarbeiten grad gesperrt...





Zum mir: Martin, knapp ü30, derzeit unter der Woche arbeitsbedingt in Tübingen und nur am Wochenende in Kempten, aber ab Mai 2014 dauerhaft in Kempten. In der Vergangenheit immer viel unterwegs, gerne auch mal alpinistischer. Paar Bilder der vergangenen 3 Jahre finden sich im Album (leider wenig Bilder mit mir, da meist hinter der Kamera...)


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Oktober 2013)

Aitschie schrieb:


> wir waren zu Viert im KWT unterwegs (war allerdings ne Ganztagesrunde), die bekannten Trails Zengas, Stutzalp und Walmendinger Alpe. Lüchle ist angeblich wegen Baumfällarbeiten grad gesperrt...



Hab das grade nur über die Scuhfunktion gefunden, war aber dort auch kurz vorher unterwegs. Bin allerdings nur den Zengastrail und den von der Startzelalpe gefahren. Zengas fand ich ganz nett aber zu kurz und der hintere zu technisch und auch zu kurz (war auch gesperrt wegen Baumfällarbeiten aber das liest man natürlich erst hinten im Tal). Lohnt es sich `deiner Meinung nach denn wegen der anderen Trail da nochmal hinzufahren? Suche halt was in der Gegend mit etwas Liftunterstützung.


----------



## Julian B (30. Oktober 2013)

Ist morgen jemand mit dem Bike unterwegs und würde mich mitnehmen?
Ich wäre ab 12 Uhr startklar im Raum Sonthofen. Hab ein Auto, Treffpunkt wäre also egal.

Oder hat mit jemand Trailtipps per PN?


----------



## Aitschie (2. November 2013)

Wir leben schon in einer scheenen Ecke - war heute spontanst 2h im Kemptener Umland unterwegs. Schee wars 

 @Julian B: warst noch erfolgreich? Wo gings hin?


----------



## swindle (6. November 2013)

@Julian: falls mal wieder da in der gegend bist, kann ich dir auch n grünten von kranzegg aus empfehlen, da ists zwar berghoch echt anspruchsvoll aber der trail runter super cool!

cool dass ich das hier auch mal entdecke  pünktlich zum winterbeginn -.- ich bin sonst eigentlich fast jeden 2ten tag am mariaberg unterwegs. entweder ne kleine runde hoch und dann durch den tobel und durch die trails in der stadt zurück an die wohnung, oder je nachdem durch die trails zum herrenwieser weiher runter erweitert...


----------



## StereoBifi (6. November 2013)

@swindle der tobel vom mariaberg oben runter nach thingers? Oben stehtn Schild "NUR" für Fußgänger ;P !


----------



## kamikater (6. November 2013)

Meint ihr den Kalbsangtobel oder gibt es da noch einen anderen? Wie ist der Hölzlertobel, ist der fahrbar?


----------



## poo-cocktail (6. November 2013)

Hölzlertobel lohnt nicht. 

Wie wärs mal mit. Ner nightride runde. Wäre da mal wer dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoBifi (6. November 2013)

Klar immer wenn ich mein neues bike mal bekommen würde-.-


----------



## hitspo (7. November 2013)

An einer gemeinsamen Nightride Runde hätte ich auch Interesse.


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. November 2013)

Hier geht's ja richtig rund 

Ich schmeiss mal morgen so ab 17:00-18:00h in die Runde. 
Jemand Lust?


----------



## StereoBifi (7. November 2013)

Ich brauch'n Bikeð­


----------



## hitspo (7. November 2013)

Würde 18:35(je nach Ort des Treffpunkts) auch noch gehen?


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. November 2013)

hitspo schrieb:


> Würde 18:35(je nach Ort des Treffpunkts) auch noch gehen?



Klar dunkler wird's ja nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (8. November 2013)

Genau, was für einen Treffpunkt schlägst du vor?


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. November 2013)

18:35h sunoil Tankstelle lindauer Straße


----------



## swindle (8. November 2013)

ich kann leider nicht, - bin momentan zuhause in bidingen. aber unter der woche bin ich immer in ke, und hab auch ein fahrrad


----------



## hitspo (8. November 2013)

Meinst du die Tankstelle Schaber, also die neben der Esso Tankstelle?


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. November 2013)

Da gibt's keine esso. 
Adresse ist lindauer Straße 110


----------



## swindle (8. November 2013)

falls ihr zum fahren kommt, könnt ihr mir mal die runde hier aufschreiben? ich such immer nach coolen touren für nach der arbeit...


----------



## hitspo (8. November 2013)

Ach ja, stimmt jetzt weis ich wo, ok. Dann bis 18:35


----------



## poo-cocktail (8. November 2013)

swindle schrieb:


> falls ihr zum fahren kommt, könnt ihr mir mal die runde hier aufschreiben? ich such immer nach coolen touren für nach der arbeit...


Ein gpx File könnte ich dir anbieten. Zum schreiben bin ich zu faul! 
Ich würde das trailangebot in und um Kempten eher als ganz nett bezeichnen oder auch: zum Feierabend langts.


----------



## swindle (8. November 2013)

jo das wäre cool. ich weiß hal tnur die trails am mariaberg richtung herrenwieser udn dann halt noch den kalbsangsttobel... das wars aber dann schon wieder.


----------



## kamikater (8. November 2013)

Hallo, an dem gpx-File hätte ich auch Interesse. Kannst du es hier irgendwie hochladen oder mir per Mail schicken? Danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (9. November 2013)

Da wir uns da teilweise auf Wegen mit einem Gütesiegel bewegen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




schreibt mir am besten eine PM mit eurer mailadresse. ich hab da ein file in dem ich so das beste was ich kenn in einer Route kombiniert hab


----------



## Aitschie (10. November 2013)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Da wir uns da teilweise auf Wegen mit einem Gütesiegel bewegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre glaub besser so. Kannst mir das file auch mal schicken, ich glaub zwar nicht, dass da was Neues für dabei ist, aber sicher ist sicher 

BTW: wie sieht es bei Euch diese Woche aus? Ich hab Urlaub und bin ausnahmsweise auch unter der Woche in Kempten. Meine Vorschläge: 
- Dienstag abend Kemptener Runde über Mariaberg, Start/Treffpunkt gegen 18Uhr am Hildegymnasium, Lindauer Straße
- Donnerstag vielleicht nochmals Richtung Berge - Gunzesrieder Tal? 
Ich sags aber gleich: bergauf jeweils gemütlich, meine Kondition ist nennen wir sie mal ausbaufähig.


----------



## swindle (10. November 2013)

ich wäre auch in kempten und hätte zeit  ich glaub aber dass ich dann dienstags schon ab 2-3 los fahre... wenn man überhaupt fahren kann wenns grad so übel schneit...


----------



## sport.frei (16. November 2013)

.


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. November 2013)

Heute Abend nachtradfahren!
Treffpunkt 1800
An der Sunoiltankstelle
lindauer Straße 110


----------



## Aitschie (27. November 2013)

Am Wochenende kleine Schneerunde? Ich will mal sehen, was so Schneemäßig im Umland runter gekommen ist...


----------



## speedy_j (29. November 2013)

wann willst denn fahren? bin vormittags sicher erst mal auf skitour.


----------



## Aitschie (30. November 2013)

@speedy_j: sorry, ich hab deine Antwort gerade erst erhalten. Ich werde morgen mit meiner Frau nach Grasgehren gehen und den Schnee testen. Daher kann ich noch nicht definitiv sagen wann, eher Richtung Nachmittag/Abend. 

Ich schick meine Nummer, vielleicht geht ja noch kurzfristig was z'sam.


----------



## Aitschie (23. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht es bei Euch eigentlich an den Feiertagen aus? Ist jemand in Kempten und hätte Lust auf eine kleine Essenverdauungs-/Familien-Flucht-Runde? Dauer so ca. 1,5 bis 2 Std?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (29. Dezember 2013)

hey ich wäre auch mal am start habe nur noch keine bike zum berg auffahren da ich noch nicht weiss was ich fahren soll
aber wäre dan auch mal mit am start !
gruß fredi


----------



## linchen (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin seit einiger Zeit in Kempten und vorwiegend unter der Woche tagsüber unterwegs. Wenn's das Wetter zulässt aufm Endurobike. Gern auch längere Touren mit entsprechenden Höhenmetern. Vielleicht hat jemand in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen Zeit und Lust auf Gesellschaft? Gern schließe ich mich an - Grüßle!


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. Februar 2014)

Servus! 
In Folge von teilweise massivem Mangel an Temperaturen unter 0 Grad und dem damit verbundenen Schneemangel wäre ich für einen nightride verfügbar, tagsüber bin ich unter der Woche leider vertraglich dazu verpflichtet auf der Arbeit anwesend zu sein. Freitags Nachmittag könnte ich evtl. Auch bei natürlichem Licht. Wie schauts beim Rest aus? Alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## hitspo (17. Februar 2014)

Seit Samstag fahr ich auch wieder draußen. Bin aber  halt bergab nicht ganz so schnell wie ihr...
Aber Interesse besteht.


----------



## Aitschie (17. Februar 2014)

Saisoneröffnung war schon längst 






Ich hoffe, dass es bis zum Wochenende trocken bleibt, am Sonntag hab ich Zeit!


----------



## bikerfrooody (17. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend !
also ich wäre auch am start habe aber leider zurzeit nur mein downhiller 
mein neues enduro sollte aber die nächsten wochen kommen und dann auf jeden fall !!
ich bin auch immer wieder mal in wangen auf der dirt/4x strecke zum üben sau gail auch mit dem fully 
wäre cool wenn mal was zum rollen zam geht 
gruß Fredi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (17. Februar 2014)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Saisoneröffnung war schon längst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ihr seit hammer !!!! ich will mit  super video !!!


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. Februar 2014)

HeUte Abend jemand spontan beim NachtRadfahrendabei. Gegen 1800h?


----------



## Roedler (18. Februar 2014)

Narrad! 
Macht laune zum luaga!


----------



## bikerfrooody (19. Februar 2014)

was fährt ihr so für bikes ?


----------



## alan_haper (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde mich auch gern mal bei euch einklinken. Bin viel mit dem bike unterwegs und immer auf der suche nach neuen gleichgesinnten. 

Auf die frage was für ein bike; liteville 601
Und von tour bis bbs alles dabei. Gerne auch nightrides 
Mfg patrick


----------



## linchen (23. Februar 2014)

Huhu - ich würde morgen in der Ecke Burgberg/Sonthofen auf schnefreie Trailsuche gehen...habt ihr einen Tip? Freu mich über Infos - schick euch schomal viele Grüße ;-)


----------



## alan_haper (23. Februar 2014)

linchen schrieb:


> Huhu - ich würde morgen in der Ecke Burgberg/Sonthofen auf schnefreie Trailsuche gehen...habt ihr einen Tip? Freu mich über Infos - schick euch schomal viele Grüße ;-)


Hallo,

Also kleiner tipp der Falkenstein (Rottachberg) ist bestimmt frei und da hat man auch mehrere Möglichkeiten bei der Abfahrtswahl 

Wünsche dir viel spass


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Februar 2014)

linchen schrieb:


> Huhu - ich würde morgen in der Ecke Burgberg/Sonthofen auf schnefreie Trailsuche gehen...habt ihr einen Tip? Freu mich über Infos - schick euch schomal viele Grüße ;-)


 
Hi Linchen

Also der Kamm vom Falkenstein Richtung Süden dürfte schon gehen , aber die schattigen Abfahrten nach Westen werden bestimmt noch sehr rutschig sein .

Auch von mir viel Spaß,

Gruß,Jürgen


----------



## linchen (23. Februar 2014)

Huhu, vielen DANK! Am Rottachberg werde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen umsehen -sieht gut aus. Sollte alles passen. Morgen bin ich jedoch an die Ecke Sonthofen etc. gebunden, daher meine Frage. Grüßle!


----------



## Aitschie (23. Februar 2014)

Hintersteiner Tal: Anstieg zur Willersalpe ist bis zum Abzweig Jungfräuleinstein schneefrei. Jungfräuleinstein dann wegen Wildfütterung gesperrt. Wir sind dann weiter zum Grünten: Westseite ist im unteren Bereich schneefrei (also alles was man hoch pedalieren kann ist schneefrei). Bis auf ca. 1400m ists n Schnee/Steinmix. Darüber Schnee, aber sehr spaßig zu fahren da gut festgetreten.

Alles Stand heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (17. März 2014)

Servus, hätte jemand Lust diese Woche nachmittags / Abends eine Runde in Kempten zu drehen? Evtl auch rottach oder sowas? Hätte heute auch Zeit.


----------



## hitspo (17. März 2014)

Wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin, Gerne


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. März 2014)

Sieht man ja dann


----------



## hitspo (17. März 2014)

, was hälst von morgen so gegen 18:30?
Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar dann bin ich net unbedingt der langsamste


----------



## bikerfrooody (17. März 2014)

mein radl kommt diese woche endlich!!!
bremsanlage und so ist heute schon gekommen muss nur dann noch ein paar änderungen vornehmen dan kann es endlich los gehen


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. März 2014)

Da ist ja schon dunkel, aber von mir aus lade ich auch die Lampe


----------



## hitspo (17. März 2014)

17:30 könnt ich dir noch anbieten, wenns dir lieber ist 
Sonst niemand Lust?


----------



## alan_haper (18. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Lust hätte ich auch hab aber leider bis Mittwoch Spätschicht


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. März 2014)

Ok, dann 17:30 sun-oil Tankstelle lindauerstr. 110? Lampe bring ich auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (18. März 2014)

Gut,passt,bis später


----------



## hitspo (19. März 2014)

Morgen jemand Lust?


----------



## bikerfrooody (1. April 2014)

Habe jetzt auch wider ein enduro


----------



## Aitschie (12. April 2014)

Abend zusammen, 

hat morgen (Sonntag 13.04.) jemand spontan Zeit vormittags mich auf die Mariaberg-Trails zu begleiten? Hab jetzt nach 3 Wochen geschafft meine Bremsen zu entlüften und habe auch mal wieder bissle Zeit. Gemächliches Tempo... Start um 10Uhr Dauer ca. 2-2,5Stunden. Treffpunkt bei der Sunoil-Tanke in der Lindauer Straße?

Weitere Frage: ich will am Karfreitag mal wieder in die Berge. Ziel bin ich noch offen/unentschlossen, vielleicht mal wieder ins Ecke Hindelang/Sonthofen. Wer hat Zeit? Ab Kempten kann ich 2 Leute mitnehmen.

Grüße Martin


----------



## SchulleP (14. April 2014)

Servus,

wenn das passt wäre ich Freitag dabei. Bei mir geht momentan allerdings auch nur gemächliches Tempo. Gibts denn schon nen Plan wo es hingehen soll?

Bin allgemein das ganze Wochenende im Allgäu und wollte auch an den anderen Tagen wahrscheinlich noch in die Berge oder Mariaberg/Blendertrails fahren. Also falls noch jemand nicht an den Gardasee fährt (wie sonst ganz Kempten), sagt bescheid.

Grüße, Schulle


----------



## Aitschie (16. April 2014)

Grias Euch!

Freitag Klassikerrunde Mariaberg/Blender Start um 10Uhr an der Sun-Oil in der Lindauer Straße, Dauer ca. 2-3 Stunden, Tempo gemächlich - meiner Kondition angepasst 

Mitfahrer: Schulle und ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (22. April 2014)

Morgen jemand Lust auf nen Nightride ab 20:00 Uhr?
Bin selber zwar mitm HT unterwegs aber Trails werden nicht verschont


----------



## alan_haper (22. April 2014)

hitspo schrieb:


> Morgen jemandmfg patrick
> Lust auf nen Nightride ab 20:00 Uhr?
> Bin selber zwar mitm HT unterwegs aber Trails werden nicht verschont



Hallo,
ich hätte evtl Zeit wo sollst denn los und hingehen?


----------



## hitspo (23. April 2014)

Als Treffpunkt würd ich den Stadtbadeingang am Göhlenbach vorschlagen.
Wo es hin geht hängt davon ab wer kommt. Aber ich denk es wird sich um den Mariaberg drehen.


----------



## hitspo (23. April 2014)

Oder schlägst du etwas anderes vor?


----------



## Aitschie (23. April 2014)

Kann heute leider nicht, außerdem hab ich die Lampe bereits eingemottet. Wie schaut's die nächsten Tage aus, Start mal um/gegen 17Uhr und dann 2h Feierabendrunde?


----------



## hitspo (23. April 2014)

Ich weis noch nicht genau ob ich morgen oder übermorgen ne größerer Tour mach. Aber sonst steh ich zur Verfügung ,einfach melden


----------



## hitspo (23. April 2014)

.


----------



## hitspo (23. April 2014)

@Aitschie
Wie sieht's bei dir gleich morgen um 17:00 aus? Ich hätte Zeit


----------



## Aitschie (24. April 2014)

Dein "heute" ist Donnerstag oder? Schaut gut aus, Treffpunkt wie Sonntag?


----------



## hitspo (24. April 2014)

Ja, genau, Donnerstag 24.4 .  Sorry, aber welchen Sonntag meinst du? Ich würde wieder am Stadtbadeingang am Göhlenbach vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (24. April 2014)

Wetter soll zu Glück noch halten. Morgen (Freitag 25. ) jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde so ab 17:00 Uhr?


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (2. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wo genau die unterwegs sind? mich interessiert vor allem das "rangeswangerhorn" wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe.
Weltcuphütte kenn ich, allerdings nur winters. kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## speedy_j (3. Mai 2014)

der berg heißt rangiswanger horn und der gezeigte wegabschnitt müsste von da richtung norden mit der abfahrt nach ofterschwang sein. gerade der nordweg ist sehr heikel, da sehr viel wanderpublikum unterwegs ist. also eher etwas für die feierabendrunde nach 17 uhr.


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (3. Mai 2014)

danke 
sieht im video nach einer sehr schönen tour aus!


----------



## speedy_j (3. Mai 2014)

empfehlen kann ich die auffahrt von sigiswang, immer schön steil an der kotzgrenze nach oben.  hatte zwischendrin mal knapp unter 30% auf dem tacho stehen, das macht nur spaß, wenn man drauf steht.


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (3. Mai 2014)

da die beiden auch auf der weltcuphütte pausieren scheint das alles in der nähe des skigebiets oftscherschwang gunzesried zu sein?


----------



## speedy_j (3. Mai 2014)

keine ahnung, wo die weltcuphütte ist aber grundsätzlich bist du schon richtig. das kartenlesen musst du aber schon noch selbst hin bekommen.


----------



## slidedown (3. Mai 2014)

Seit wann werden Kühe von der Alm abgetrieben? Des san Schumpn oda?


----------



## hitspo (4. Mai 2014)

Irgendwo müssen die ganzen Sennereien und Hütten ja ihre Milch herbekommen. Würde ich sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slidedown (4. Mai 2014)

hitspo schrieb:


> Irgendwo müssen die ganzen Sennereien und Hütten ja ihre Milch herbekommen. Würde ich sagen...


Du glaubsch doch net wirklich, dass dia auf dr alm zwoa mol am dag melkn oda?
Dia ganza Sennereiea? Und wia viale hats dafo? I hau no nia a kua gseh auf rar Viescheid.


----------



## hitspo (4. Mai 2014)

Denksch Du dass die die Milch vom Tal kriega? Warum baut man die dann in die Berge? Dann könnt ma die do glei unda lassen.


----------



## speedy_j (4. Mai 2014)

der strom kommt doch auch aus der steckdose. wozu brauchen wir da kernkraftwerke?
aber schon mutig mit dem geschriebenen dialekt so viel unwissen preis zu geben.


----------



## hitspo (4. Mai 2014)

Meinst du mich?


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Mai 2014)

@ slidedown
Klar gibt's Alpen auf denen nur Schumpen ( Jungvieh ) rum laufen.

Aber gerade in meiner Gegend kann ich Dir genügend Alpen zeigen , auf denen Käse , Butter und Milch produziert wird .
Und diese guten Sachen kommen bestimmt nicht von Schumpen


----------



## speedy_j (4. Mai 2014)

hitspo schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?



ne ne, ich hab dur deine aussage erweitert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (4. Mai 2014)

Achso, Danke


----------



## slidedown (4. Mai 2014)

Ja ja, passt scho. Hatte schon ziemlich was gezecht. Klar, gibt
natürlich auch Bergbauern, keine Frage. War halt schon lang
nicht mehr daheim im Allgäu. Ich hoffe mal, Ihr würdet mich
trotzdem mal auf ne Runde mitnehmen und mir ein paar geile
trails zeigen, gerne auch die aus dem Video.


----------



## Pablo P. (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Ein Freund von mir (kein Biker, war zu Fuß unterwegs, ohne Wanderausrüstung) ist seit dem 02.05. am Immenstädter Horn als vermisst gemeldet. Kommend von der Seewelt bzw. später der Starkatsgunder Alpe wurde er als letztes um 19.45 Uhr bei der Spiesshütte (ist eine ziemlich versteckte Hütte auf ca. 1000hm, siehe Karte) gesehen.

Bitte haltet die Augen offen & sprecht ihn unbedingt an, wenn Ihr ihn seht! Sein englischer Akzent ist deutlich hörbar.

https://www.polizei.bayern.de/fahndung/personen/index.html/199437





Vielen Dank!

Börn


----------



## Roedler (7. Mai 2014)

Im Allgäu gibt es keine Almen!

Die Abfahrten von den Hörnern sind im allgemeinen sehr von Wanderen überlaufen und führen sehr oft zu Problemen!


----------



## Zauber-flo (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
mal ne kleine Frage in die Runde habe auf der Anmeldeliste der TrailTrophy Latsch gesehen, 
das auch Fahrer vom RSC Kempten dabei sind. Sind die zufällig hier im Unterforum unterwegs ?
Wäre nett zu wissen da ich dieses Jahr alleine dort hin fahre. Vielleicht könnte man ja mal abends zusammen ein Bier Trinken. 

Gruß Florian


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Mai 2014)

Servus,
Ich bin neu in Kempten und schreibe hier meine Masterarbeit. Die letzten Wochen habe ich bisher genutzt, um die Kondition den lokalen Gegebenheiten anzupassen und die Gegend zu erkunden. Am Anfang war ich für die Schneeverhältnisse ein bisschen übermotiviert, aber inzwischen geht ja doch einiges:







Am WE bin ich meist in den bergen unterwegs (sofern es nicht gerade dauerhaft regnet...), unter der Woche dann um Kempten rum für mehr oder weniger kurze Feierabend-trailrunden. Geschwindigkeit ist eigentlich nebensächlich, das Erlebnis zählt, also auch mal zu Fuß weiter auf den Gipfel oder das Bike tragen. Würde mich freuen wenn sich der ein oder andere für gemeinsame touren findet. 

Am Samstag wollte ich ursprünglich um den Ifen fahren, aber bei der aktuellen Schneelage wird das wohl nix...

Grüße
NaitsirhC


----------



## linchen (15. Mai 2014)

Huhu, ich weiß.....es ist nicht Feierabend: aber ich bin am kommenden Montagvormittag (19. Mai) in Hindelang im Bikepark. Mag' jemand mit? Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Waltenhofen und freu mich über Mitfahrer ;-)


----------



## Aitschie (16. Mai 2014)

Ab kommender Woche soll das Wetter wieder besser werden, ich würde es Montag noch abtrocknen lassen und Dienstag gegen 18Uhr auf ne Runde starten, Dauer ca. 2h.


----------



## SchulleP (16. Mai 2014)

Dienstag hört sich gut an. Bin ich dabei.


----------



## hitspo (16. Mai 2014)

Müsste bei mir auch gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (19. Mai 2014)

Wo sollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## SchulleP (19. Mai 2014)

Sunoil Tankstelle in der Lindauer Str.? Um 18 Uhr dann.


----------



## hitspo (19. Mai 2014)

Ja gut


----------



## Aitschie (19. Mai 2014)

Servus, ich muss leider absagen. Am Dienstag kommen meine Schwiegerleute und die bleiben über nacht in Kempten.... Wie sieht es Richtung Wochenende (Freitag abend) aus?


----------



## SchulleP (19. Mai 2014)

Freitag wär ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch für ne Runde dabei. Wäre Freitag schon um 17 Uhr auch okay?


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Mai 2014)

Servus,
Ich hab im Immenstadt -thread einen Touraufruf für morgen gepostet, vll findet sich ja hier noch jemand.

NaitsirhC

Edit: werd zum Sedererstuiben fahren.



> Servus,
> Ich werd morgen abend auf den Grünten oder Sedererstuiben fahren. Bei der Wahl wohin bin ich flexibel, hat beides seine Vorzüge (Panorama vs. Trailabfahrt)
> 
> Start: 17:30 Immenstadt Bhf
> ...


----------



## SchulleP (22. Mai 2014)

Servus,

ich bin für morgen Abend höchstwahrscheinlich raus. Bei der Wettervorhersage geh ich dann eher klettern.

Samstag vormittag soll es trocken sein. Wäre da jemand bei ner Tour in den Bergen dabei? Imberger Horn oder Nagelfluhkette oder so.


----------



## hitspo (22. Mai 2014)

Wenn es morgen nicht zu stark regnet, wäre ich um 18:00 dabei.


----------



## hitspo (22. Mai 2014)

Wie schaut's bei euch aus?
Ich werde morgen Mittag Bescheid sagen. Aber zu 95% bin ich dabei.
Ich würde vorschlagen dass wir uns um 18:00 Uhr am alten Stadtbadeingang treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (22. Mai 2014)

Morgen 18Uhr ist gut. Zwar bissle spät, da ich wegen meinem Bub um 20Uhr wieder zu Hause sein muss, ich werd aber halt schonmal bissle im Voraus rollern gehen.

Samstag geht meinerseits gar nicht.


----------



## StereoBifi (22. Mai 2014)

Wo solls denn hin gehen? Vll schließ ich mich an


----------



## hitspo (23. Mai 2014)

Tut mir leid, aber ich komm morgen erst um 17:30 Heim. Ansonsten kann ich auch früher 

Ich geh mal wieder stark von Mariaberg aus evtl auch noch Blender.


----------



## hitspo (23. Mai 2014)

Bei dem Wetter bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Aitschie (23. Mai 2014)

Schöne Runde heute, furz trocken. Die einzige Feuchtigkreit war auf der Stirn. Aber was ich am Frühling nicht mag sind die Pollen: beide Augen sind feuerrot und jucken.


----------



## hitspo (24. August 2014)

Sooo, dann will ich den Thread mal wieder zum Leben erwecken:

Wie schauts nächste Woche bei euch aus? Jemand bei ner Runde dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchulleP (24. August 2014)

Je nachdem an welchem Tag die Runde geplant ist wäre ich dabei. Bin allerdings etwas langsamer unterwegs, weil ich den ganzen Sommer nicht fahren konnte.


----------



## hitspo (24. August 2014)

Bei mir geht nur Montag und natürlich Samstag nicht (Eurobike), ansonsten kann ich vorraussichtlich an jedem Tag. Welchen Tag würdest du vorschlagen?


----------



## Aitschie (24. August 2014)

hitspo schrieb:


> natürlich Samstag nicht (Eurobike)



O Gott, Eurobike... Die tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Aber wenn du hin gehst, bring mir die Infos/Bilder/Prospekte von Transition Bikes (findest du auf dem Stand von Trailtoys auf dem Freigelände) mit. 

Biken geht bei mir nur Freitag abend oder Sonntag (sofern es nicht mal wieder regnet ).


----------



## SchulleP (24. August 2014)

Dienstag oder Mittwoch passt bei mir.


----------



## hitspo (24. August 2014)

Aitschie schrieb:


> O Gott, Eurobike... Die tu ich mir nicht mehr an. Aber wenn du hin gehst, bring mir die Infos/Bilder/Prospekte von Transition Bikes (findest du auf dem Stand von Trailtoys auf dem Freigelände) mit.
> 
> Biken geht bei mir nur Freitag abend oder Sonntag (sofern es nicht mal wieder regnet ).



Ja, war schon sehr voll die letzten Jahre, aber auch sehr interessant. Mach ich, gib mir am besten am Samstag nochmal bescheid, dass ich es auch wirklich nicht vergess.



SchulleP schrieb:


> Dienstag oder Mittwoch passt bei mir.



Gut, Dienstag soll es regnen, von dem her würd ich sagen Mittwoch.

Und wegen Freitag Abend bzw Sonntag richten wir uns am besten nach dem Wetter.


----------



## Aitschie (25. August 2014)

hitspo schrieb:


> Gut, Dienstag soll es regnen, von dem her würd ich sagen Mittwoch.



 schonmal auf die Prognose für Mittwoch geschaut? Da wirds nicht weniger trocken glaub ich... Wir flüchten für 3 Tage an die Ostseeküste, da hats wenigstens Sonne.


----------



## hitspo (25. August 2014)

Aitschie schrieb:


> schonmal auf die Prognose für Mittwoch geschaut? Da wirds nicht weniger trocken glaub ich...



Als ich gestern geschaut hab war für Mittwoch nur wolkig angesagt :/


----------



## SchulleP (25. August 2014)

Meine Vorhersage für Mittwoch sagt Abends trocken. Würde sagen wir schauen Mittwoch und schreiben hier kurzfristig falls es ins Wasser fällt.


----------



## hitspo (25. August 2014)

Genau, so machen wir es.


----------



## hitspo (26. August 2014)

Wenn das morgen klappt: 17:00 Am alten Stadtbadeingang (da wo ich dir beim letzten mal gezeigt hab) ? Oder schwebt dir eine andere Zeit vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchulleP (27. August 2014)

17:30 würde mir besser passen.


----------



## hitspo (27. August 2014)

Ok, dann 17:30


----------



## hitspo (27. August 2014)

Tut mir echt leid aber ich bin für heute Abend raus, bin jetzt auf halbem Weg in die Stadt klitschnass geworden zudem regnets bei mir gerade und im Norden siehts nicht nach Besserung aus.


----------



## SchulleP (27. August 2014)

Kein Ding. Fährt ihr Sonntag? Wenn ja, in den Bergen oder um ke?


----------



## hitspo (27. August 2014)

Wenn das Wetter passt aufjedenfall. Denke um KE, nur ganz evtl Grünten aber nur ganz vielleicht.


----------



## Aitschie (29. August 2014)

@hitspo: Reminder für meine Transition-Kataloge 

Wann wollt ihr Sonntag los? Je nach Wetter würde ich Berge bevorzugen, Ziel würde ich kurzfristig festlegen, je nach Wetter. Mitfahrgelegenheit wäre vorhanden...


----------



## hitspo (30. August 2014)

Bei mir wird's morgen nur KE und Umgebung weil meine Bremsen Luft gezogen haben und das bestellte Entlüftungs-Set nicht kommen will


----------



## Aitschie (31. August 2014)

Wer mit will, ich starte um 15Uhr auf ne kleine Ke-Runde, bin um ca. 15:15 bis 15:20 am Göhlenbach.


----------



## SchulleP (31. August 2014)

Bin dabei. Wo genau am Göhlenbach? alter Stadtbadeingang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (31. August 2014)

Mist, zu spät gesehen, der Reis ist schon am kochen. Beim nächsten mal


----------



## SchulleP (31. August 2014)

Ziemlich stark am regnen hier. Denke das hat nicht so viel Sinn.


----------



## Aitschie (31. August 2014)

Hrmpf, jetzt regnets auch am Bachtelweiher....


----------



## Orby (4. September 2014)

Servus, 

Plant jemand was am Samstag späten Nachmittag oder und Sonntag. 

Wollte sonst den Leybachtobel als kurze Runde am Samstag in Sonthofen und vielleicht sonst Sonntag schwarzer Grat und Sonneneckrunde. Alternativ Blender, Mariaberg, etc... 

Gruß


----------



## hitspo (5. September 2014)

An Schwarzer Grat, Sonneckgrat, wäre ich interessiert 
Wann würdest du starten?


----------



## Orby (6. September 2014)

Ich werde mal sicherheitshalber für morgen den Scharzen Grat passen, lag bis Mittowch noch krank im Bett, will kein kraftloser Sack am Hinterrad sein. Erst recht nicht wenn ich besser uphill als Downhill bin. 
Wobei mich der Trail runter zu der Rehaklinik sehr reizt, vielleicht könnten wir den ja mal am Abend so ab 17 Uhr mal einlegen, wobei ich bisher nicht weiß wie man den als kleine Runde mit der Abfahrt drehen könnte. 

Würde alternativ vielleicht kleine Mariaberg Runde über Kalbstobel hoch, am Wasserfall runter, dazwischen das kleine Waldstückchen vor Ermengerst runter vorschlagen. Wenn es die Kraft her gibt gerne zum Blender etwas ausbauen. 

Wenn Interesse könnte man ja so um 10 Uhr starten in KE. Hab gelesen die meisten Treffen sich hier am Cambomare glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (6. September 2014)

Morgen Mariaberg klingt gut, werde da sein. Alles weitere können wir ja dann da besprechen.

Wie genau meinst du das mit 17:00 ? 

Ja, genau, genauer gesagt treffen wir uns am alten Stadtbadeingang am Göhlenbach. Weist du wo das ist? Ansonsten könnten wir einen Alternativtreffpunkt ausmachen und ich zeig dir dann den alten Stadtbadeingang.


----------



## Orby (6. September 2014)

Ist doch der Eingang zum Freibad mit Saisonkarte, also genau andere Ecke vom Freibad als wo der Eingang zum Cambomare ist. 

Hoffe hast etwas Nachsicht, mit mir, heute die Leybachtobel Runde gemacht, hängt ganz schön in den Knochen wegen der Erkältung. War noch nie so fertig nach 11km, 612 hm auf den ersten ca. 5,5 km. 

Mit 17 Uhr meinte ich, dass ich noch immer nette Feierabendrunden um Kempten suche. Wobei die gerne traillastig sein dürfen. Asphalt macht irgendwie keinen Spaß. 

Werde um 10 Uhr dort sein, siehe oben. Wetter sollte halt passen gell.


----------



## hitspo (6. September 2014)

Ja, genau, das ist der.

Kein Problem 

Achso, ich hab schon gedacht du willst mit dem Auto nach Überruh fahren weil das in einer Abendrunde würde schwierig werden ohne Lampen.

Sehr gut. Wetter soll laut meinem Wetterbericht halten.


----------



## Orby (6. September 2014)

Mal ein Bild von der heutigen Runde. 




 
Also mit Überruh mal abends mit dem Auto hin mit dem Gedanke spiele ich, denn als kurze Runde brauchst definitiv nicht nur eine Lampe für die Abfahrt, mehr den ganzen Lenker voll dann.


----------



## mipo6 (9. September 2014)

Servus Leute,

Wir haben eine Facebook Gruppe - Surfing Trails Together - welche wir als Art "Mitfahrzentrale" für Mountainbiker , Hauptsächlich in Bayern und Tirol sehen ... hier gehen sich fast täglich spontane Einsteiger bis hin zur Bike-Bergsteigertour zusammen.

Wir hatten letztes Woe. ein Fahrtechniktraining in Marquartstein organisiert, und um einen kleinen Einblick zu bekommen, was da passiert ist, hier mal ein Video von mir 






Viele Griaß,

Da Mike


----------



## Urtyp (9. September 2014)

Servus, 
Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen nach Kempten zum studieren gezogen. Wie siehts aus, bin ich hier richtig wenn ich nach einer Gruppe suche die regelmäßig in und um Kempten unterwegs ist? Musste leider unfreiwillig dieses Jahr eine längere Pause einlegen weshalb meine Kondition recht schlecht ist, denke aber das dass recht schnell wieder wird.
Würde mich über jegliche Rückmeldung freuen,

Domo


----------



## Aitschie (10. September 2014)

Hi Domo, 

willkommen in Kempten! 

Unterwegs sind wir, allerdings regelmäßig??? Ist halt so ne Sache mit dem Wetter und den anderen sozialen Verpflichtungen (bei mir die Familie). Einen regelmäßigen Treff i.S.v. jeden xxxtag gibts nicht, der wird aber vom RSC Kempten gemacht. Die treffen sich immer Dienstags am Göhlenbach um 18Uhr. Dort ist allerdings mehr die Rennfraktion unterwegs (hat man mir gesagt, im Frühjahr werde ich dort wieder regelmäßig teilnehmen). 

Wir fahren, wenn wir Zeit haben, derzeit ist das leider eher kurzfristig der Fall. Dabei steht für mich v.a. der Trailspaß und die Gruppe im Vordergrund, Tempo ist eher gemächlich. Oder du initierst ne Runde, wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich dabei...  

CU Martin


----------



## Orby (10. September 2014)

Servus Domo,

ebenfalls willkommen im Allgäu.

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Richtung Mariaberg oder Eschacher Weiher ist immer jemand unterwegs. Bin am Sonntag mit hitspo eine Runde gefahren. War entspannt und ohne Leistungsdruck, einfach etwas Spaß auf wenn möglich nicht asphaltierten Trails bergab.

Einfach hier mal reinschauen ab und an, werde mal posten wenn das Wetter mitspielt und ich mich auf den Weg mache will oder es für die Tage plane. Kleine Feierabendrunde oder auch mal Tour am Sa. oder So.

Ansonsten mal den RSC probieren, wobei meine wenigen Erfahrungen als Mitbenutzer des gleichen Weges (also nicht Mitfahrer), negativ sind. Ich zumindest teile meinen Weg und versuche nicht andere zu behindern.

Gruß


----------



## Aitschie (10. September 2014)

@Orby: wenn möglich nicht asphaltierte Trails bergab? Häh, ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich...

Hab gerade auf meiner Wetterapp für Sonntag n Sonnensymbol gesehen. Glauben kann ich es noch nicht aber vielleicht geht ja was aus, ich hab Sonntag sturmfrei....


----------



## BBBaschtl (10. September 2014)

So, nachdem der RSC-Biketreff (dienstags 18.00 Uhr am Alten Stadtbadeingang) mehrfach und nicht immer positiv erwähnt wurde, darf ich als einer der Verantwortlichen mal folgendes zum Besten geben: Tatsache ist, dass der Biketreff heuer sehr racelastig geworden ist, was nicht beabsichtigt war und den einen oder anderen (zu Recht) abgeschreckt hat. Deshalb bin ich jetzt jeweils mit einem bockschweren Trailbike am Start, so dass sich das Tempo bergauf in meiner Gruppe deutlich verlangsamt. Gemeinsam losfahren und ankommen soll wieder das Motto sein. Wer für Rennen trainieren will, soll alleine fahren. Also traut Euch ruhig, mal beim RSC-Biketreff vorbeizuschauen. Wir kennen die besten Trails rund um Kempten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (10. September 2014)

@Aitschie, Sonntag hört sich nicht schlecht an, bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei.

@BBBaschtl, CC und Enduro sind halt nun mal 2 verschiedene Arten des mountainbiken. 
Aber schön zu hören, werde aufjedenfall mal vorbei schaun  und dann hoffentlich auch die ganze Strecke schaffen


----------



## Orby (11. September 2014)

Aitschie schrieb:


> @Orby: wenn möglich nicht asphaltierte Trails bergab? Häh, ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich...
> 
> Hab gerade auf meiner Wetterapp für Sonntag n Sonnensymbol gesehen. Glauben kann ich es noch nicht aber vielleicht geht ja was aus, ich hab Sonntag sturmfrei....



Was hat mich da geritten? Totaler Widerspruch stimmt. Glaube aber Du ahnst was ich gemeint habe. 

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht würde ich mich am Sonntag auch anschließen. Wobei ich noch so etwas meine Zweifel habe mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Urtyp (11. September 2014)

@Aitschie @Orby 
hört sich gut an, wenn ihr Sonntag losfahren solltet wäre ich gerne dabei! 
Wollte Dienstag von Oberstaufen nach Immenstadt über die Salmaser Höhe, war natürlich echt klasse das oben auf Passhöhe n Schild steht das der Zugang weegen Forstarbeiten verboten ist. 

Domo


----------



## Orby (11. September 2014)

@Urtyp 
Die hatte ich auch noch auf dem Plan, hab diese 2 noch die ich gerne mal probieren würde:
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...s-und-salmaser-hoehe-bei-oberstaufen/6351548/
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...en-und-grossem-alpsee-nagelfluhkette/6351123/

Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage ist aktuell aber nicht mehr drin als kurze Runde am Mariaberg.
Heute kurz gedreht, und mal wieder die bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem RSC bestätigt bekommen. Jede/r Renter/in mit Gehstock, wo ich auf einem engen Waldweg begegne oder fast über den Haufen fahre (ich übertreibe etwas ), hat ein freundlicheres Wort übrig, als jemand vom RSC.
Wobei heute war Premiere, der erste RSC Fahrer der ein "Servus" über die Lippen gebracht hat, das hat 10min davor der auf dem Rennrad nicht geschafft. UND, ich musste heute auch nicht confused wegen RSC Fahrern bis zum Faststillstand abbremsen, obwohl man mich auf 300m sieht, stört das Schwätzchen sonst, wenn man früher hintereinander fährt.
Vielleicht werde ich ja irgendwann ja noch mal positiv überrascht.

Aktuell haben wir heute mal eventuell den Sonntag ins Auge fasst. 10 Uhr am Göhlenbach würde ich mal in den Raum werfen. Auch wenn sich hitspo aus dem Bett quälen muss 

Würde es aber vom Wetter etwas abhängig machen, Prognose aktuell 50% Regen.

Gruß


----------



## BBBaschtl (11. September 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> @Urtyp
> Heute kurz gedreht, und mal wieder die bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem RSC bestätigt bekommen. Jede/r Renter/in mit Gehstock, wo ich auf einem engen Waldweg begegne oder fast über den Haufen fahre (ich übertreibe etwas ), hat ein freundlicheres Wort übrig, als jemand vom RSC.
> Wobei heute war Premiere, der erste RSC Fahrer der ein "Servus" über die Lippen gebracht hat, das hat 10min davor der auf dem Rennrad nicht geschafft. UND, ich musste heute auch nicht confused wegen RSC Fahrern bis zum Faststillstand abbremsen, obwohl man mich auf 300m sieht, stört das Schwätzchen sonst, wenn man früher hintereinander fährt.
> Vielleicht werde ich ja irgendwann ja noch mal positiv überrascht.



He Orby, wir haben fast 500 Mitglieder, da kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Wir können leider niemanden zwingen, andere zu grüßen oder sich rücksichtsvoll zu verhalten. Deppen gibt es überall. Komm doch einfach mal zu unserem Biketreff. Da lernst Du bestimmt ein paar nette und gleichgesinnte Leute kennen.


----------



## Aitschie (11. September 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> @Urtyp
> Bei der aktuellen Wetterlage ist aktuell aber nicht mehr drin als kurze Runde am Mariaberg.



Das denkst aber auch nur du..... War sehr technisch aber mega spaßig!

Außerdem finde ich es bisschen shice, hier auf "RSC-Fahrer" einzuschlagen - Pauschalierungen bringen uns nicht weiter und ich glaube, wir Biker haben genug andere Probleme als uns selbst Steine in den Weg zu werfen. Wenn du Probleme hast/haben solltest löse sie bitte direkt vor Ort und nicht hier.
Grüße von einem deiner RSC-Fahrer (nein, ich war heute nicht in Kempten unterwegs )

@BBBaschtl: Zustimmung! Anfang nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei! Freu mich jetzt schon und ich helf dir dann beim Bremsen


----------



## Orby (12. September 2014)

Bezüglich Wetter, da ist meine Motivation bei unklarer Wetterlage geringer. Liegt vielleicht auch an der nicht wirklich vorhandenen Regenjacke, heute erst noch die Mavic erneut probiert.

Thema RSC, ich versuche hier nicht darauf einzuhacken und alles schlecht zu machen. Dies ist denke ich auch aus meinem Schreibstil ersichtlich.
Dass man auch nicht immer alle über einen Kamm scheren sollte, stimmt auch, gibt es ja überall. Ich denke auch dass es bestimmt einige nette gleichgesinnte bei Euch gibt, nur fällt der erste Schritt sehr schwer wenn man einen solchen Eindruck bekommt.

Ich es sehr schade, dass gerade ein Verein bzw. besser gesagt einzelne Vereinsmitglieder, die ja durch die Vereinskleidung leicht erkennbar sind, gegenüber anderen Bikern ein so unfreundliches Verhalten an den Tag legen.
Vielleicht sollte genau wegen der angesprochenen Problematik von Bikern, ein Verein eine Vorbildfunktion haben. Den durch das Verhalten der einzelnen Vereinsmitglieder, bestimme ich die Außenwirkung auf den gesamten Verein.


----------



## hitspo (13. September 2014)

Dann wollen wir uns mal dem eigentlich Thema des Threads widmen:

Treffpunkt würd ich sagen um *Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am alten Stadtbadeingang am Göhlenbach.*
Zu dem würd ich eine Tour über Sonneckgrat/Schwarzer Grat vorschlagen.

Seid ihr einverstanden oder habt ihr andere Tourideen?


----------



## sport.frei (13. September 2014)

Sackschweres Trailbike  da steht doch sicher auch ne 12 vor dem komma, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBBaschtl (13. September 2014)

Eine ganz hohe 12... ;-)


----------



## hitspo (13. September 2014)

Dann wollen wir uns mal dem eigentlich Thema des Threads widmen:

Treffpunkt würd ich sagen um *Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am alten Stadtbadeingang am Göhlenbach.*
Zu dem würd ich eine Tour über Sonneckgrat/Schwarzer Grat vorschlagen.

Seid ihr einverstanden oder habt ihr andere Tourideen?


----------



## BBBaschtl (13. September 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Aitschie (13. September 2014)

10 Uhr schaffe ich definitiv nicht... Ich werde nachmittags mal Richtung Berge fahren. Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## hitspo (13. September 2014)

Hmm, Schade, dir auch Viel Spaß

@Urtyp Wie schauts bei dir aus?


----------



## Aitschie (14. September 2014)

Paar Impressionen der Tour heute. Fahrtechnisch extremst anspruchsvoll, Wetter war Richtung Kempten besser.

Panorama




Abfahrt 1 - noch spaßig




Abfahrt 2 - verblockt, Reifen dicht, feuchte Steine und Wurzeln -> irgendwie.... schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (14. September 2014)

Sehr schön


----------



## Orby (15. September 2014)

Sieht sehr interessant aber auch super anspruchsvoll aus. Wo warst Du da unterwegs?


----------



## Supernobbe (30. September 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> Ich es sehr schade, dass gerade ein Verein bzw. besser gesagt einzelne Vereinsmitglieder, die ja durch die Vereinskleidung leicht erkennbar sind, gegenüber anderen Bikern ein so unfreundliches Verhalten an den Tag legen.
> Vielleicht sollte genau wegen der angesprochenen Problematik von Bikern, ein Verein eine Vorbildfunktion haben. Den durch das Verhalten der einzelnen Vereinsmitglieder, bestimme ich die Außenwirkung auf den gesamten Verein.



Servus,

ich hoffe ich wärme jetzt nichts auf, aber was Orby da geschrieben hat, das kann ich absolut bestätigen und unterschreiben. Nie ist es mir so aufgefallen wie dieses Jahr, das unfreundliche und teilweise sogar rücksichtslose Verhalten verschiedener Vereinsmitglieder. Der Gipfel war wohl, als vor einigen Wochen ein solches RSC Mitglied uns auf der Illerbrücke schier über den Haufen gefahren hat, und das obwohl genug Platz für alle da war. Ich habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich die Vorstandschaft nicht mal direkt anschreibe. Man wird nicht das Verhalten von allen ca. 500 Mitgliedern verbessern können, ab wenn sich wenigstens ein paar  besinnen, und ihr unfreundliches Verhalten ablegen, dann sind doch auch schon alle glücklich.
Da der zweite Vorstand des RSC hier mit liest, habe ich mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen, etwas zu schreiben. Vielleicht hilfts ja.

Ich kenne aber auch einige RSC-ler, die sich den Schuh nicht anziehen müssen, da gehts freundlich und rücksichtsvoll zur Sache, aber das ist leider die Minderheit, und natürlich gibt es auch genügend Kaoten die keine Vereinsmitglieder sind und sich beschissen verhalten.

Vielleicht redet ihr ja bei Eurer Jahreshauptversammlung mal darüber.
Oder alle, die Wissen was sich gehört, werden jetzt RSC Mitglied, dann steigt die Quote positiv nach oben.
Nichts desto trotz, irgendwie werden wir Allgäuer Biker das schon hin bekommen, WIR sind ja jetzt Weltmeister 

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## BBBaschtl (30. September 2014)

Supernobbe schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hoffe ich wärme jetzt nichts auf, aber was Orby da geschrieben hat, das kann ich absolut bestätigen und unterschreiben. Nie ist es mir so aufgefallen wie dieses Jahr, das unfreundliche und teilweise sogar rücksichtslose Verhalten verschiedener Vereinsmitglieder. Der Gipfel war wohl, als vor einigen Wochen ein solches RSC Mitglied uns auf der Illerbrücke schier über den Haufen gefahren hat, und das obwohl genug Platz für alle da war. Ich habe mir lange überlegt, ob ich die Vorstandschaft nicht mal direkt anschreibe. Man wird nicht das Verhalten von allen ca. 500 Mitgliedern verbessern können, ab wenn sich wenigstens ein paar  besinnen, und ihr unfreundliches Verhalten ablegen, dann sind doch auch schon alle glücklich.
> Da der zweite Vorstand des RSC hier mit liest, habe ich mich jetzt doch dazu entschlossen, etwas zu schreiben. Vielleicht hilfts ja.
> ...



Hallo Nobbe,

unser Beitrittsformular gibt es unter http://www.rsc-kempten.de/UserFiles/Media/beitrittserklarung-rsc-2014-neu.pdf ;-).

Ernsthaft: Hast Du den Kollegen an der Illerbrücke zur Rede gestellt, identifiziert oder angezeigt? Das ist leider das Einzige, was uns (vielleicht) hilft.
Mich stören pauschale Beschwerden über Leute im RSC-Trikot *ganz gewaltig*, weil wir uns als Verein dagegen nicht wehren können und unser Ruf beschädigt wird.
Nicht jeder, der in einem RSC-Trikot herumfährt, ist oder war Mitglied des RSC. Rechtlich können wir keinem Mitglied vorschreiben, wie er sich verhalten muss. Wer andere strafrechtlich oder ordnungswidrigkeitsrechtlich relevant gefährdet oder beeinträchtigt, muss angezeigt und ggf. dafür von den zuständigen Behörden zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Bei gravierenden Fällen können wir dann mit einem Vereinsausschlußverfahren "nachziehen". Aber was erwartest Du von uns bei solchen pauschalen Vorwürfen? Und wie kommst Du darauf, dass beim RSC nur eine Minderheit freundlich und rücksichtsvoll zu Sache geht, wie Du formuliert hast? Wenn es wirklich so wäre, muss man sich fragen, warum der Verein überhaupt noch existiert.
Der Auftritt unserer Mitglieder in der Öffentlichkeit ist ständig Thema bei uns, insbesondere nachdem die Mitgliederzahl in den letzten Jahren stark gewachsen ist und es tatsächlich immer wieder zu Beschwerden über Leute im Vereinstrikot kommt. In der Vorstandschaft wird es als selbstverständlich angesehen und permanent auch so kommuniziert, dass man sich rücksichtsvoll verhält und z. B. andere Radsportler grüßt, auch wenn man sie nicht persönlich kennt. Die Realität sieht häufig leider anders aus. Das kann und will ich nicht bestreiten. Allerdings vermag ich nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung aus zig Hundert Trainingsstunden pro Jahr nicht festzustellen, dass es überwiegend RSC-Trikot-Träger sind, die negativ auffallen.
Wir sind ein Verein, wo jeder Mitglied werden kann, um von den Vereinsvorteilen zu profitieren. Es gibt keine Aufnahmeprüfung oder permanente Überwachung, wie sich Vereinsmitglieder verhalten. Das wird es wohl auch in keinem anderen Verein geben. Von den Jugendlichen abgesehen, sind unsere Mitglieder eigenverantwortliche Individuen, wie Mitglieder des ADAC oder des FC Bayern München. Auch dort wird es Leute geben, deren Verhalten Anlass für Kritik ist. Wir können als Verein nur tätig werden, wenn wir konkret wissen, wer sich daneben benommen hat. Unsere ständigen allgemeinen Appelle erreichen leider meist nur diejenigen, die nicht betroffen sind.
Ich kann deshalb nur darum bitten: Greift Euch die Kandidaten, die sich auf dem Rad daneben benehmen, ganz egal was für ein Trikot sie anhaben, stellt sie zur Rede, und zeigt sie ggf. an, wenn Ihr gefährdet worden seid. Und wenn es sich tatsächlich um eines unserer Mitglieder handelt, dann werden wir darauf auch deutlich reagieren. Wir haben uns über viele Jahre hinweg in mühsamer ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit als einer der führenden Radsportvereine in Süddeutschland etabliert und überhaupt kein Interesse daran, als ein Zusammenschluss von Rad-Rüpeln dazustehen. Konkreten Vorwürfe werden wir uns jederzeit stellen, aber ein pauschales RSC-Bashing empfinde ich als unfair. Wer uns persönlich kennenlernen möchte, kann gerne zur Jahreshauptversammlung am 21.11.14 um 19.00Uhr im Felderwirt/Unterthingau oder zum wöchentlichen Biketreff am Dienstagabend um 18.00Uhr am alten Stadtbadeingang kommen. Noch besser wäre es natürlich, Ihr werdet selbst Mitglied und bringt Euch in die Vereinsarbeit ein. 

Sebastian Kühn, 2. Vorstand des RSC Kempten


----------



## Supernobbe (1. Oktober 2014)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Hallo Nobbe,
> 
> unser Beitrittsformular gibt es unter http://www.rsc-kempten.de/UserFiles/Media/beitrittserklarung-rsc-2014-neu.pdf ;-).
> 
> ...



Servus,

sorry, wenn ich jemand persönlich angegriffen habe. Das war keine Absicht, war meine Schuld, das ich es wohl zu überspitzt dargestellt habe. 

Den Kollegen an der Illerbrücke habe ich nicht zur Rede gestellt, der war mir zu schnell 

Wenn es aber immer wieder zu Beschwerden kommt, dann sollte das dem Verein schon zu denken geben.

Ich schau mal, ob ich am 21.11. Zeit habe, und sonst sieht man sich spätestens beim vierten Kemptener MTB-Marathon, oder mal am Dienstag Abend, aber meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist deutlich niedriger als Deine ;-)

Welche Vorteile habe ich den durch eine Mitgliedschaft? 

Gruß
Nobbe


----------



## BBBaschtl (1. Oktober 2014)

Supernobbe schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> sorry, wenn ich jemand persönlich angegriffen habe. Das war keine Absicht, war meine Schuld, das ich es wohl zu überspitzt dargestellt habe.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nobbe,

ich fühlte mich nicht persönlich angegriffen, weil ich sicher nicht der Typ auf der Illerbrücke war.
Die Beschwerden geben uns sehr wohl zu denken, aber wir haben leider noch keine befriedigende Lösung für den Umgang mit Vorwürfen wie "ein RSCler hat ..." gefunden.
Der Biketreff läuft offiziell nur bis zum Ende der Sommerzeit. Wir verabreden uns aber individuell auch an anderen Tagen bzw. auch im Winter und bei guten Verhältnissen auch für Nightrides bei Dunkelheit am Abend. Eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit interessiert dabei nicht, weil der Biketreff kein Training sondern eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit möglichst großen Trailanteil sein soll. Wenn ich dabei bin dann nicht mit dem Race-Hardtail sondern einem schweren Fully.
Vereinsvorteile auf die Schnelle (bestimmt hab ich was vergessen):
-  Kennenlernen vieler radsportbegeisterter Allgäuer
-  Erfahrungsaustausch mit Radsportlern aller Alters- und Leistungsklassen
-  Versicherungsschutz bei Vereinsveranstaltungen und offiziellen Trainings
-  Geführte Touren (MTB und RR) am Samstag
-  Teilnahmemöglichkeiten an subventionierten Trainingslagern im Frühjahr
-  Erwerb von hochwertiger Vereinsbekleidung zu vergünstigten Preisen
-  Einkaufsrabatte bei Vereinssponsoren
-  Vergünstigte Leistungsdiagnostiken
-  Vergünstigtes Wintertraining in Fitnessstudios
-  Freies Essen bei der Jahreshauptversammlung
-  Mitwirkung bei Organisation und Durchführung der Vereinsveranstaltungen MTB-Marathon, Allgäu-Rundfahrt und Festwochenkriterium
-  Lizenzerwerb für offizielle Wettkämpfe Straße, MTB und Triathlon
-  Veranstaltungsanreise in Vereinsfahrzeugen
-  Erfolgsabhängige Wettkampfkostenerstattung
Und das Ganze für läppische 50,- € im Jahr. 

Gruß
Baschtl


----------



## hitspo (21. Oktober 2014)

Langsam kommt der Winter herbei:

Die Tage werden kürzer und somit auch die Zeit in der man ohne künstliches Licht auf dem Bike unterwegs sein kann. Deshalb die Frage:

*Wie sieht bei euch das Interesse an gemeinsamen Nightrides aus?*


----------



## BBBaschtl (21. Oktober 2014)

Komme gerade von einem ☺


----------



## hitspo (21. Oktober 2014)

Wurde soeben erfolgreich auf Instagram bestätigt


----------



## hitspo (21. Oktober 2014)

Und nochmal damits keiner übersieht:

Langsam kommt der Winter herbei:

Die Tage werden kürzer und somit auch die Zeit in der man ohne künstliches Licht auf dem Bike unterwegs sein kann. Deshalb die Frage:

*Wie sieht bei euch das Interesse an gemeinsamen Nightrides aus?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (22. Oktober 2014)

Da bin ich natürlich gerne dabei die Tage. 

Aber heute erst Mal Nightride auf Mallorca. Mag gar nicht daran denken wie frisch es ist im Allgäu


----------



## Orby (22. Oktober 2014)

Hab gelesen in Teilen vom Allgäu schneit es bereits. 
Da kann ich mir sowas nicht verkneifen


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. Oktober 2014)

Gail......
Ein Bild von hier lass ich Dann besser mal


----------



## Aitschie (22. Oktober 2014)

Melde mich auch mal wieder. Interesse an Nightrides ist da, leider liege ich seit rund einer Woche mit der Rüsselpest nieder. Sobald ich wieder fit bin (ich hoffe bis nächster Woche sollte alles raus sein) gehts los zumal ich ab 01.November 2 Wochen frau- und kindfrei hab


----------



## hitspo (22. Oktober 2014)

Oh, na dann Gute Besserung.
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wird vorher eh kaum was gehen


----------



## Aitschie (29. Oktober 2014)

Samstag bringe ich Frau und Kind nach Memmingen auf den Flughafen und sollte gegen 12Uhr wieder zurück sein. Das Wetter wird Samstag gut daher will ich nochmal in die Berge. Start in Gunzesried gegen 14Uhr, Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Kempten um 13:15.

Und ab Montag Nightrides, ich komme jeweils gegen 17:30Uhr ausm Büro, wäre ab 18Uhr verfügbar.


----------



## Zauber-flo (31. Oktober 2014)

Wäre am Samstag dabei
Würde ab Kempten mitfahren


----------



## Aitschie (8. November 2014)

Ich werde morgen vormittag ne kleinere Runde übern Mariaberg drehen. Start um 10Uhr vor dem Hilde-Gymnasium, Dauer so ca. 2 Stunden - ich hoffe mein Knie hält durch


----------



## Zauber-flo (22. November 2014)

Jemand Lust morgen ne Runde zu drehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummiadler (13. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht es aus bei euch? Ich habe dieses Jahr vor bei ein paar Enduro-Rennen mitzufahren... und würde dementsprechend oft in der Gegend trainieren... Hat da jemand ähnliche Motivation und Lust?


----------



## bikerfrooody (13. Januar 2015)

ich werde auch mit fahren 
bei welchen fährst du mit ? fährst du auch bei der ews mit ? fährst du in Hobby oder bei der Lizenz-klasse?


----------



## Gummiadler (13. Januar 2015)

bikerfrooody schrieb:


> ich werde auch mit fahren
> bei welchen fährst du mit ? fährst du auch bei der ews mit ? fährst du in Hobby oder bei der Lizenz-klasse?


Ich werde bei der Trek Bike Attack, EES, SSES, TT und EnduroOne mitfahren aber halt nur das im 200km Umkreis. Werden also insgesamt zwischen 6 und 10 rennen (ist mal der vorläufige Plan^^).

EWS fahre ich nicht mit und ich fahre in der Hobbyklasse. Habe vor recht viel in Kempten zu fahren, da ich dort studiere. 

Bei was hast du so vor mitzufahren?


----------



## bikerfrooody (13. Januar 2015)

Hast du Facebook ? 
dann können wir da weiter schreiben? 
Fredi Holl


----------



## Zauber-flo (14. Januar 2015)

das Hört sich ja perfekt an !
Fahre die komplette Trail Trophy mit. Komme allerdings aus Buchloe


----------



## Cherry (20. Januar 2015)

Hey,
Ich bin demnächst am WE in/um Leutkirch unterwegs, kennt da jemand ein paar Trails und hätte Lust, mit mir biken zu gehen, wenns Wetter passt? Fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr, bin also nicht die Schnellste aber auch nicht extrem langsam. War auch schon ein paar mal im Bikepark, hat ganz gut geklappt. 
Grüße Cherry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urtyp (5. April 2015)

Tach,
wie siehts aus der Frühling kommt ja langsam, ich war letzte Woche schon zweimal auf dem Rottachberg/ Falkenstein unterwegs, hättet ihr Lust und Laune mal wieder Auszufahren? @Gummiadler ich hätte auch imens Lust drauf

Mir hat ein Kumpel gerade gesagt das die Salmaser Höhe so gut wie frei ist, denke das ich da morgen mal vorbeischaue, hätte jemand lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## Gummiadler (5. April 2015)

Bin ab Dienstag bei allem dabei. Müsste es nur nen Tag vorher wissen da ich dann mein rad mitnehme


----------



## Urtyp (5. April 2015)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Bin ab Dienstag bei allem dabei. Müsste es nur nen Tag vorher wissen da ich dann mein rad mitnehme


Hört sich doch gut an, ich hab Dienstag sogar noch frei


----------



## Gummiadler (5. April 2015)

Urtyp schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gut an, ich hab Dienstag sogar noch frei


Jo ich hab auch frei und bin wohl bis mittag arbeiten dann wäre ich bereit


----------



## caye (7. April 2015)

Hallo miteinander,
ich bin am kommenden Samstag Abend in Unterthingau eingeladen und hab mir gedacht, ich könnte die Gelegenheit nutzen und davor eine Runde drehen. Google hat mir dann Verraten, dass Unterthingau in der Nähe von Kempten ist und so bin ich hier gelandet 
Meine Ortkenntnis ist überragend, wie ihr merkt  Deswegen die Frage: Kann mir jemand eine Runde empfehlen (gerne in Form von gpx-Daten) oder mich gar auf ne gemütliche Tour mitnehmen? Ich hab ein Enduro, bin aber noch Anfänger und hab mich bis jetzt nur in meiner Heimat im Altmühltal und einmal im Bikepark rumgetrieben...

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Urtyp (10. April 2015)

@caye Hm weiter im Süden könnte ich dir weiterhelfen, aber vielleicht haben @Orby oder @hitspo da helfen.

Ansonsten: Sonntag ist ne Tour geplant, von Oberstaufen über die Salmaser Höhe zum einrollen nach Immendtadt, von dort zum Rottachberg. Dort dann ein bisschen die Trails rocken um anschließend über die Müllers Berg Alpe zum Rottachdurchbruch runter nach Sulzberg.

Sollte jemand von euch Bock haben mitzukommen, sagt bescheid. Es ist Frühling, daher wird es denke ich eher ne entspannte spaßige Tour!

Grüße Domo


----------



## hitspo (10. April 2015)

@caye Kann wegen Samstag noch nichts sicherr sagen. Aber ich geb nochmal bescheid. Bzw. ich versteh dich nicht ganz genau, willst du von Unterthingau aus los oder von Kempten?

@ Domo, meinst, dass da schon alles schneefrei ist? Hatte Vorgestern selbst am Mariaberg noch recht große Schneefelder.


----------



## Urtyp (10. April 2015)

War gestern auf dem rottachberg ging schon ganz gut,  im Schatten sind teils noch Schneefelder aber die lassen sich noch nicht vermeiden


----------



## Orby (10. April 2015)

Servus Zusammen,

@Urtyp bin selbst Salmaser Höhe noch nicht gefahren, nur wenn @caye so ehrlich ist und schreibt "Anfänger im Bereich Enduro" wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. Nach meinem Wissenstand, ist die Runde schon etwas verblockt. Ob da Spaß aufkommt? Laut Web soll S2-S3 sein.
Kann es jedoch wie gesagt nicht bestätigen.

@caye Ich schick Dir mal eine PM mit einer klassischen Kemptener Runde


----------



## Urtyp (10. April 2015)

Achso nein die Tour fahre ich Sonntag mit nem Freund. Sorry das war falsch dargestellt, der Trail am Falkenstein hat sogar 3+. Ich wollte eher Fragen ob jemand mit will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummiadler (11. April 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> @Urtyp bin selbst Salmaser Höhe noch nicht gefahren, nur wenn @caye so ehrlich ist und schreibt "Anfänger im Bereich Enduro" wäre ich etwas vorsichtig. Nach meinem Wissenstand, ist die Runde schon etwas verblockt. Ob da Spaß aufkommt? Laut Web soll S2-S3 sein.
> Kann es jedoch wie gesagt nicht bestätigen.
> ...


Schick mir die pm doch bitte auch mit der klassischen Kemptener runde


----------



## caye (11. April 2015)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge, bin nun gut gerüstet


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. April 2015)

Wo bitte hat der falkenstein 3+???
Ist schon etwas vermessen,  den weg so einzuteilen. 
Jungs,  sauft a bizzle weniger,  ok?!


----------



## speedy_j (12. April 2015)

die 3+ haben mich auch ein wenig gewundert, mehr als eine solide 1 mit vielleicht ein paar 2er Stellen würde ich da nicht ansetzen.

wie ist eigentlich die schneelage, wer hat infos?
bildstöckle, sonneneckgrad, stuiben südseite etc. halt die sachen, die man am Abend schnell erreicht.

am Blender sind sie teilweise noch mit Holz machen nach dem Sturm beschäftig und der rechte Tobelweg am Mariaberg ist auch nicht durchgängig möglich. Ähnlich sieht es auf den Isny tracks aus, da klappt nur der von der Kugel durchgängig runter.


----------



## Gummiadler (12. April 2015)

Seid ihr am Falkenstein Richtung Rottach runter?

Also war heute am Falkenstein is alles komplett frei gewesen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. April 2015)

Südseitig bis 1500 geht


----------



## Corsatr (13. April 2015)

Bildstöckle bis oberer Parkplatz fahrbahr. Das letzte Stück 1100hm leider noch Schnee. 
Der Trail is etwas vom Sturm zugeweht aber sonst gut fahrbar. 
Grüße Jul


----------



## speedy_j (13. April 2015)

merci, nach dem nächsten warmen regen sollte dann mal ein wenig mehr frei sein.


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. April 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wo bitte hat der falkenstein 3+???


Kann i Dir scho sage......
Einfach vom Gipfelkreuz richtung "Westen" starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (14. April 2015)

Rüssel__ schrieb:


> Kann i Dir scho sage......
> Einfach vom Gipfelkreuz richtung "Westen" starten



Ach Achim, des stimmt nicht, fang doch mal bei Null an zu zählen 

Achso, du muinsch die direkte, verseilte vertikale Linie.......


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. April 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Achso, du muinsch die direkte, verseilte vertikale Linie.......


----------



## Corsatr (21. April 2015)

Wann fahrts ihr denn immer? bzw kann man sich eurer Gruppe mal anschließen?
Gruß Jul


----------



## Gummiadler (21. April 2015)

Kommende Woche Dienstag?


----------



## speedy_j (23. April 2015)

wer bock hat: morgen stehen die drei tracks vor isny an. treffpunkt ca. 16:30 am holzlagerparkplatz vor großholzleute. 28km / 800hm sind die standardrunde.


----------



## Corsatr (24. April 2015)

@Speedy J 
Bin leider das Wochende nicht da  Nächstes mal gerne 
@Gummiadler 
Fährst du kempten Dienstag? Dann wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummiadler (24. April 2015)

Corsatr schrieb:


> @Speedy J
> Bin leider das Wochende nicht da  Nächstes mal gerne
> @Gummiadler
> Fährst du kempten Dienstag? Dann wär ich dabei


Jau ich fahr von Kempten aus.


----------



## speedy_j (26. April 2015)

so, wetter morgen sieht ja deutlich besser als am dienstag aus. von daher wer lust hat: montag, 17:30 Uhr, sunoil tankstelle, tour richtung blender


----------



## Gummiadler (26. April 2015)

Montag bin ich raus.


----------



## Corsatr (27. April 2015)

Wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue würd ich das ganze vll auf Mittwoch verschieben?
Gruß Jul


----------



## Gummiadler (27. April 2015)

Corsatr schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue würd ich das ganze vll auf Mittwoch verschieben?
> Gruß Jul


Würde spontan werden bei mir.


----------



## Corsatr (28. April 2015)

Ok dann halten wir doch mal Mittwoch fest je nach Wetterlage


----------



## Gummiadler (11. Mai 2015)

Wie siehts aus Dienstag oder Mittwoch? Nachmittag?


----------



## thirteen TRE (12. Mai 2015)

Wäre morgen gerne auch dabei! Wo und wann geht's los?


----------



## Gummiadler (13. Mai 2015)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> Wäre morgen gerne auch dabei! Wo und wann geht's los?


Sorry bin jetzt schon ohne Rad in Kempten.


----------



## hitspo (19. Oktober 2015)

Servus zusammen, 

wie schauts heuer mit Nightrides aus? Besteht allgemeine Lust daran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (19. Oktober 2015)

Klar. Solange noch kein Schnee liegt.


----------



## Orby (19. Oktober 2015)

Wenn die Erkältung weg ist bin ich gerne mal mit dabei. Trocken wäre mir aber sehr recht.


----------



## poo-cocktail (22. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit,
hier gibts grad eine Umfrage zum Biken in Kempten. Vielleicht klickt ihr mal schnell durch. Dauert keine Minute. (Sorry for crossposting)

...das mit dem Trocken kannst du jetz im Herbst eh vergessen @Orby


----------



## Corsatr (22. Oktober 2015)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> hier gibts grad eine Umfrage zum Biken in Kempten. Vielleicht klickt ihr mal schnell durch. Dauert keine Minute. (Sorry for crossposting)
> 
> ...das mit dem Trocken kannst du jetz im Herbst eh vergessen @Orby



Schon ausgefüllt


----------



## FunkyFredi (22. Oktober 2015)

Wäre dabei!


----------



## BBBaschtl (22. Oktober 2015)

Warum ist nirgends ersichtlich, wer hinter der "Bike Initiative Kempten" steckt? Damit leider unseriös.


----------



## Zauber-flo (22. Oktober 2015)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Warum ist nirgends ersichtlich, wer hinter der "Bike Initiative Kempten" steckt? Damit leider unseriös.



würde mich auch mal interessieren wer dahinter steckt


----------



## Supernobbe (22. Oktober 2015)

BBBaschtl schrieb:


> Warum ist nirgends ersichtlich, wer hinter der "Bike Initiative Kempten" steckt? Damit leider unseriös.


Servus, ich hätte auf Kemptens Biker Nr. 1 getippt, Bbbaschtl.

Aber bist es wohl nicht. 

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## BBBaschtl (23. Oktober 2015)

So, ich weis jetzt mehr: Antwort von Justin Wasilenko auf die Frage, wer hinter dem Projekt steckt:

"Myself, and Stefan Sommerfeld. Trying to bring something to the city council and mayor that there is interest in mountain biking here and people who mountain bike. We contacted the mayor and is open to the idea, but need proof that we have mountain bikers interested in the idea."


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hitspo (25. Oktober 2015)

Soo, dann mal btt:

Wer wäre am Dienstag dabei? Würde entweder 17:30 an der Residenz oder 17:45 am alten Stadtbadeingang am Göhlenbach vorschlagen.


----------



## Mayo91 (9. Mai 2016)

Is hier noch jemand aktiv? Ich bin seit Februar in Kempten und viel mitm Bike unterwegs. All Mountain/Enduro-Bereich. Darf gern mal technisch und auch konditionell anspruchsvoll sein. Hat jemand Lust mal zusammen zu fahren?


----------



## Zauber-flo (9. Mai 2016)

Perfekt ! Enduro 1A werd am Wochenende ne Runde drehen,
Schneelage Checken und ne coole Tour raussuchen !


----------



## Corsatr (9. Mai 2016)

ich wär generell auch dabei. Gabel hängt aber zzt immernoch beim Service fest


----------



## Zauber-flo (9. Mai 2016)

naja Saison hat ja noch ein paar Tage.
das nächste mal dann.


----------



## Joela (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo, wir sind auch zwei Allmountain / Enduro Biker und auf der Suche nach gleichgesinnten im Allgäu. Wir sind aktuell zu zweit viel an den Wochenenden im Tannheimer Tal (aufgrund Schneelage gerade aber eher im Vinschgau und Gardasee ) unterwegs. Wär cool wenn man was zsammgeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (10. Mai 2016)

@Joela 
Tannheimer Tal ist auch nur n Katzensprung von mir weg. Wenn ihr mit meiner momentan schlechten Kondition leben könnt, wär ich auch mal dabei


----------



## Joela (10. Mai 2016)

@Trialar 
kein Problem!
Der Einstein zum Warmfahren zB geht immer! Ansonsten heißt es Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch


----------



## Trialar (10. Mai 2016)

@Joela 
alles klar  gebt Bescheid, wenn ihr wieder unterwegs seid


----------



## Joela (10. Mai 2016)

@Trialar 
Alles klar - du au wenn du loslegst


----------



## Joela (10. Mai 2016)

No a andere frage:
I weiß von Freunden dass es eine Facebook Gruppe für den Raum Stuttgart gibt, in der Touren organisiert werden bzw man sich anschließen kann. Kennt ihr sowas für den Raum Allgäu auch? Ist an sich ne gute Sache finde hier in der Gegend nur nix dazu...
Dabei gibt es doch genug biker hier?!


----------



## Supernobbe (10. Mai 2016)

Servus, 

evtl. gibt es eine Facebook Gruppe vom RSC Kempten. Die treffen sich aber auf jeden Fall immer Dienstags um 18 Uhr in der Regel am alten Stadtbadeingang in Kempten zu ner Tour. Da darf jeder mit fahren.

Servus
Nobbe


----------



## Mayo91 (10. Mai 2016)

Hier gibts noch ne Gruppe: https://www.facebook.com/groups/189538521204011/?ref=browser 
Ist aber nicht sonderlich aktiv. 

Ansonsten hab ich noch eine von der Hochschule Kempten gefunden. Da wurde ich allerdings auch nach wochen nicht aufgenommen.


----------



## Joela (11. Mai 2016)

Danke! 

Ansonsten sind wir gern mal dabei wenn jemand ne Tour startet!


----------



## Zauber-flo (15. Mai 2016)

So jetzt aber morgen Pfingstmontag 10:30 Parkplatz Birkenstock outlet Hindelang
Tour Hindelang-Oberjoch-Hirschalbe- dann Richtung Nord-West


----------



## Trialar (17. Mai 2016)

Werd wohl morgen von der Arbeit aus ne Feierabendrunde starten von Nesselwang nach Pfronten. Hoch auf die Alpspitze und dann irgendwie nach Pfronten. Kurzentschlossene können sich mir gerne anschliessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (18. Mai 2016)

Starte ca. 17:30...


----------



## Trialar (18. Mai 2016)

Schee wars


----------



## Zauber-flo (20. Mai 2016)

geht da was zusammen am Sonntag ?


----------



## Mayo91 (20. Mai 2016)

Sonntag würde bei mir gehen. Was schwebt dir vor?


----------



## Zauber-flo (20. Mai 2016)

wollte mir eigentlich ne Strecke in Gunzesried zusammenbasteln.
nur mal so ne Idee start  in Gunzesried Richtung Stuiben dort denn Trail Abfahren und dann,
diesem Track folgen:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=5812B846D2FBF28E8E3EDF02AD386838.fe1?fileId=nrjjlnlqnxkrnqdu


----------



## Mayo91 (21. Mai 2016)

Willst du nachm Stuiben, den ganzen Track noch fahren... Das wird aber hart...


----------



## Zauber-flo (21. Mai 2016)

Würde sagen wir treffen uns um 10:15 Parkplatz Gunzesrieder Säge.
Ich bring einfach mal was mit dann kann man vor der Losfahrt nochmal schnell drüber reden.


----------



## bMerry (22. Mai 2016)

Hi Zauber-flo,
Wie war die Tour? S wieviel? sieht reizvoll aus!
Musste gestern schon zwei Berge hinunterschieben wegen Matsch und Steil und *ichtraumichnicht* - allerdings auch teilweise gesperrte Trails wegen Gefahr von Felsabbruch... - heute zucken die Beine vom Schieben  -
Ride on!


----------



## Zauber-flo (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo bMerry,
Tour war ganz cool, allerdings habe ich die tour leicht modefiziert da der Track nur auf Schotter und Asphalt geht.
Wie zu erwarten waren viele Wanderer unterwegs. Noch ein paar feuchte Stellen im Wald
S0 glaube ich bis auf 1 oder 2 Schlüsselstellen alles Flow für jeden fahrbar.

Hat eigentlich auch jemand unter der Woche Zeit sprich Vormittag Mittag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummiadler (23. Mai 2016)

Jo ich kann eigentlich relativ spontan wenn ich in der FH bin.


----------



## Trialar (7. Juni 2016)

So, Wochenende bin ich allein, hat hier schon wer Pläne dafür?


----------



## wurmspecht (28. Juli 2016)

Gibt es hier welche, die am Samstag eine Tagestour machen wollen? Gerne auch mit Tragen, solange es kein Klettersteig ist?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (29. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leutz.

Ich bin ab kommenden Montag zwei Wochen in Durach. Würde mich gerne mal jemandem anschließen, da ich mich nicht auskenne und ungern nach GPS/ alleine in fremdem Gebiet scoute.
Von mir aus alles außer Schotter- Rennbahn


----------



## Dojokun12 (5. August 2016)

guitarman-3000 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz.
> 
> Ich bin ab kommenden Montag zwei Wochen in Durach. Würde mich gerne mal jemandem anschließen, da ich mich nicht auskenne und ungern nach GPS/ alleine in fremdem Gebiet scoute.
> Von mir aus alles außer Schotter- Rennbahn


Hallo, was stellst du dir für ne Tour vor. Only Trail?


----------



## guitarman-3000 (6. August 2016)

Klar, ich hab eine Schotterphobie und bin gegen Asphalt hochgradig allergisch 

Im Ernst: Trail wäre toll, alles andere ist auch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dojokun12 (7. August 2016)

Ich melde mich diese Woche mal wenns bei mir passt.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (7. August 2016)

Ok, spitze! 
Ich bin noch bis Mittwoch hier, vielleicht kriegen wir ja was zusammen...


----------



## traildrums (11. September 2016)

Servus, 

ich bin vor ner Woche neu nach Kempten gezogen und mache hier ein halbjähriges Praktikum. Letzte Woche hab ich mal nen ordentlichen Rundumschlag, also Kanzelwand, Nahflugkette, Salzbücheljoch, Rappensee, Tannheimer Tal mit ein paar Kumpels gemacht. Biketechnisch such ich technisch anspruchsvolle, gern ausgesetzte und steile Trails und bin auch fündig geworden. Was Wochenendtouren angeht hab ich mir also schon schöne Routen rausgesucht, die ich jetzt mal abarbeiten will. Werde jetzt sicher jedes Wochenende unterwegs sein und freue mich jederzeit über Mitstreiter! 

Aber was ich noch nicht gefunden habe ist eine schöne Feierabendrunde von der Haustür aus. Also klar sind das dann nur Touren auf umliegende Hügel statt ordentliche Berge, aber vielleicht unter der Woche auch in den Wintermonaten machbar. Wäre klasse, wenn da jmd was kennen würde und mich mal mitnehmen würde!


----------



## Flumi87 (15. September 2016)

Ja Servus,

wäre dabei! Bin auch neu hier und bin auf der Suche nach schönen Trails!

Gruss Mirco


----------



## Corsatr (16. September 2016)

ich glaub das Wetter soll aber dieses Wochenende nicht so toll werden


----------



## Flumi87 (17. September 2016)

Hätte Sonntag trotzdem Lust


----------



## Mayo91 (20. September 2016)

Bei gutem Wetter bin ich nächstes Wochenende mal dabei. Bin seit nem halben Jahr in Kempten und kenn mittlerweile schon einige schöne Trails


----------



## Flumi87 (23. September 2016)

Hey,
würde Samstag früh mal los ne Runde drehen. Hätte wer Lust mitzukommen?

Gruß Mirco


----------



## traildrums (23. September 2016)

Perfekt. Ich bin am Start! 
Gibts schon ne grobe Tourenplanung?


----------



## Flumi87 (23. September 2016)

Perfekt! Bis jetzt noch nicht aber für Vorschläge bin ich offen am besten mit ein paar Trails. Wie gesagt bin neu und kenne noch nicht viel, wäre ewtl Richtung Mariaberg mal gefahren. Können aber mit Auto auch weiter in die Berge falls du da ne gute Strecke kennst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayo91 (23. September 2016)

Wenn ihr mobil seid, würd ich lieber weiter in den Bergen was machen. Am Mariaberg is mer in ner knappen Stunde alles gefahren, was es da gibt. Können zum Beispiel in Sonthofen starten und den Bildstöckle Trail fahren. Der is ganz nice. Oder aufs Ofterschwanger Horn und den Panoramaweg-Trail an der Weltcup-Abfahrt. Oder beides


----------



## Flumi87 (23. September 2016)

Sonthofen klingt gut! Komm ich da auch mit einem Tourefully a 120mm runter ?


----------



## traildrums (23. September 2016)

Ist von meiner Seite aus gebongt. Mobil bin ich. Mit Laufrädern draußen kann ich auch noch jmd mitnehmen


----------



## Mayo91 (23. September 2016)

Bin Bildstöckle auch erst einmal gefahren und das is schon ne Weile her. Hab den Trail aber als net übertrieben schwer in Erinnerung. Da bist du mit nem 120 mm Tourenfully glaub ich gut aufgehoben. Hab auch nur 140/130 xD

Wollen wir uns dann um halb 12 beim Obi in Sonthofen treffen. Da kann man bestimmt parken


----------



## traildrums (23. September 2016)

Alles klar passt mir gut... jetzt muss ich nur noch dieses Opi finden von dem du sprichst.


----------



## hofschalk (29. September 2016)

Hallo,
Suche für morgen eine schöne 4h Tour mit trailabfahrt. Bergauf darf gerne geschoben/getragen werden.

Falls jemand nen Tipp abseits von bildstöckle, gunzesried etc. hat,  bitte PN


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Oktober 2016)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Suche für morgen eine schöne 4h Tour mit trailabfahrt. Bergauf darf gerne geschoben/getragen werden.
> 
> Falls jemand nen Tipp abseits von bildstöckle, gunzesried etc. hat,  bitte PN


Oh zu spät gelesen, hättest bei uns mitgekonnt.


----------



## hofschalk (2. Oktober 2016)

Haben auch was gefunden, auch wenn ich gefühlt 60% der Abfahrt geschoben habe


----------



## hofschalk (27. Oktober 2016)

Falls jemand morgen spontan Lust auf einen Tag Bikepark hat, PN. Fahre gegen 06:00 in Haldenwang weg. Ziel: bayerischer Wald. RÜckkehr gegen 20:30. 

Hab noch 2 Plätze frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. November 2016)

Jemand Lust morgen eine Matschrunde zu drehen?
Startpunkt SunOil Tankstelle auf der Lindauer => Mariaberg => Blender => zurück mit ein paar mal hoch treten... werden so um die 1000hm
Startzeit: 12 Uhr


----------



## ChrisKleinert83 (7. Juni 2017)

Servus an alle,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Enduro Gruppe im Allgäu. Gibt es hier jemanden der regelmäßig unterwegs ist?
Bin auch öfters übers WE irgendwo in den einschlägigen Gebieten unterwegs Vinschgau, Nauders, Dolomiten, Gardasee etc....

Grüße Chris


----------



## BBBaschtl (7. Juni 2017)

ChrisKleinert83 schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Enduro Gruppe im Allgäu. Gibt es hier jemanden der regelmäßig unterwegs ist?
> Bin auch öfters übers WE irgendwo in den einschlägigen Gebieten unterwegs Vinschgau, Nauders, Dolomiten, Gardasee etc....
> 
> Grüße Chris



Andi Fuss www.anbipa.de hat eine nette Enduro-Truppe.


----------



## traildrums (7. Juni 2017)

Servus Chris, 
wir haben ne Whatsapp-Gruppe am laufen, in die halt jeder reinschreibt wenn man radln geht. Wenn du mir vll per pn mal deine Handynummer schickst kann ich dich gern einladen  
Gruß johny


----------



## Zauber-flo (25. September 2017)

Servus,
würde am Donnerstag bei gutem Wetter in der Früh von Kempten nach Garmisch fahren. ) mitm Auto)
Dort ne Enduro Runde fahren, falls jemand mit möchte. 26,06 km und 1.440 hm ca. 4 std Fahrzeit.

Gruß Florian


----------



## StereoBifi (4. November 2017)

Hey zusammen, 
Suche auch paar nette Leute für schöne Enduro Touren oder dergleichen.
Allerdings bin ich mit e unterwegs.
Bin aus Wiggensbach, würd mich freuen ein paar Gleichgesinnte für gemeinsame Touren zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

mache im Sommer Urlaub in Pfronten und bin schon auf der Suche nach ein paar coolen Trails und Touren.

Wäre cool, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt. Gerne auch per PM!

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Trialar (18. Dezember 2018)

@affenmann1st 

Direkt in Pfronten gibt es einige sehr technische Trails, ein paar wenige flowige Trails. Die meisten muss man kennen. Finden wirst du da wenige ausgeschrieben oder online, da der Konflikt zwischen Rechtlar und MTBer gerade hier in Pfronten ein sensibles Thema ist.

Wenn du hier bist, dann kannst du mich auch anschreiben, falls ich Zeit habe kommt sogar eine gemeinsame Tour bei raus.

Wenn man größere Touren mit schönen Trails fahren will, empfehl ich dann Richtung Tannheim (20min mit dem Auto), oder Richtung Immenstadt ca. 35km zu planen. 
In Pfronten selber gibt es recht schöne Wege um Höhenmeter abzuspulen (CC). Hochtouren sind von Pfronten aus schwierig (max 1500hm). Außer man nimmt die 20km (einfach) ins Tannheimer Tal zusätzlich in Kauf.


----------



## affenmann1st (19. Dezember 2018)

Ok, das habe ich befürchtet das man sich auskennen muss!

Aber danke für das Angebot, ich melde mich dann nochmal im Sommer 1-2 Wochen vorher!


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Dezember 2018)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Ok, das habe ich befürchtet das man sich auskennen muss!
> 
> Aber danke für das Angebot, ich melde mich dann nochmal im Sommer 1-2 Wochen vorher!


Bei mir kannst dich auch melden, wenn dich meine Bilder ansprechen.
Aber du Must leidenschaftlich dein Rad tragen wollen.


----------



## affenmann1st (21. Dezember 2018)

Morgen @lipper-zipfel , deine Bilder sind sehr cool!
Komme bestimmt auf dein Angebot zurück!

Mein Bike habe ich schon ein paar mal getragen, aber wie ich deinen Bilder entnommen habe wohl falsch 
Muss ich mal eure Technik heimlich im Garte üben  und mal googeln...


----------



## sascha1603 (23. Dezember 2018)

hi zusammen
ich selbst bin 41, hab mir jetzt ein Cube Stereo 160 gekauft wegen dem Sohnemann
er hat in der Schule Mountainbiken und sie wollen nächstes Jahr auch Trails fahren, deshalb hab ich mir auch eins gekauft (so kann der alte Papa mit dem Sohnemann auch fahren)
morgen zu Weihnachten bekommt er ein Cube Stereo 140, Konditionell bin ich, naja so einiger maßen fit
würden uns aber freuen, wenn wir ab und zu mal ein paar Trails usw mit fahren könnten
im Sommer besuchen wir am Ochsenkopf ein Fahrtechnik Kurs mit Einzelschulung für ein Wochenende
der Sohnemann ist ganz fit mit Wheely, Hinterrad versetzen usw...

mfg Sascha


----------



## Robby73 (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen Ich fahre zwar ein MTB Ebike  und bin gerne Mariaberg Kempten Bad Grönenbach und so weiter auf den Strecken Trails unterwegs suche jemanden der Lust hat sich anzuschließen und Touren ab 16 Uhr bzw 18 Uhr zu starten freue ich mich auf eure Zuschriften Grüße Robby


----------

